# Configurer "MAIL" avec un compte "@live.be"



## akushy (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et aussi nouveau (heureux) propriétaire d'un iMac 27" 
(i7 Quadricore 3,4Ghz - 8Gb de ram - 2Gb Carte Graphique).
Je suis donc un bon petit noob !

J'ai un soucis pour configurer l'application "Mail" je pense fortement que c'est parce que mon adresse fini par @live.be ! J'ai essayer avec un de mes compte hotmail et ça fonctionne :/

Je me suis renseigner sur google en vain  
Apres des heure de recherche je me demande si c'est possible ?

Quelqu'un est'il dans le cas ? J'écoute vos suggestions ^^

Cordialement


----------



## BHCarp (20 Novembre 2011)

Bien belle machine ! 

Comme toi je suis Belge et fier de l'être ^^ ! Et même si une messagerie hotmail c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus professionnelle, ça peut servir et @live.be c'est sympa quand même.

Moi j'ai pas vraiment eu de soucis majeurs ... 

Tu peux préciser quand a tes problèmes ? Qu'est ce qui ne va pas ? Reception ? Envois ? Les deux ?


----------

